# 11dp5dt and BFN - is there any hope?



## CLH2011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, 

sorry if I have posted this in the wrong area, but I have been watching these topics on my 2ww and found them so helpful.

First a little bit of our history:

I am 33, dh is 30 - we have male factor issues, dh had cancer treatment as a teenager which left him infertile but he froze samples when he was 14. We had ICSI in 2008 which was a BFN then a FET which resulted in our beautiful daughter who is now 2. We decided to try again last year and we sadly had a chemical so here we are again!

I had et 24/5/12 . This was a FET and we only had one embryo to defrost, it survived the thaw and my clinic were so pleased with the quality and said it had started to hatch.

I had strong cramps and leg aches after transfer along with headaches and then my boobs started to feel very full and now very veiny (very similar symptoms to my successful cycle in 200 so I must admit I was secretly confident. I tested  11dp and  BFN  

Our OTD is tomorrow (which will be 14dp5dt) and I know in my heart it hasn't worked because of the BFN. I am just hoping there is someone out there who can say to me hang on this happened to me and I got a BFP on OTD - so is there anyone? I just feel so numb at the moment and not even sure we can face this again...I feel like our life has been put on hold and we are broke after paying for all this treatment. 

I hope you don't think I sound ungrateful because honestly I am so thankful for my DD she is our world it's just I can't accept that I will be having no more...oh I do hope that doesn't make me sound greedy and selfish because I am not.

I don't know where to turn or who to talk to.

I am guessing the 'symptoms' I have been feeling is down to the medication? but I would be so grateful if anybody could let me know if they know of anyone who had a bfn and then a bfp on otd? This whole process is so unfair. Full of hurdles and we have survived so many hurdles (the thaw being the biggest one) and then to fall at the last one it's just horrible.

Thanks for listening   Sorry for going on and moaning but really hope someone out there can helpx


----------



## CLH2011 (Sep 2, 2011)

wow thanks for the support and replies..but just thought I would update this just in case anybody does a search in future. I did test BFN this morning    

Not sure where I go from here but we will get through it. 

Good luck everyone on this emotional journey. x


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi there,

Didn'y want to read and run, so sorry that you didn't get the result you had hoped for  , as you say this IF is a very emotional journey in which some of us have a harder journey to get through.

Sorry it wasn't your turn this time, but I hope that in time, things will work out for you. I don't think that you are being greedy or selfish wishing for another child, it's only natural to wish for a sibling. Good luck to you for the future.

Barbs x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Clh,

Sorry for the lack of responses, but you asked for positive outcomes's only and maybe no one had any?  Sometimes people don't want to be the bearer of bad news.

Personally I know when my sister had a blast put back that you could get a reliable result from 9 days past ET, as they do implant earlier, hence earlier BFP's. 

However this is a negative response, so I didn't post it.

Wishing you all the best for the future.

Stacey
x


----------

